# Jap. Spec SR20DET Swap



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

Who has done the Jap. Spec SR20DET swap into the 1.6L 200SX??


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Who wants to flame this guy? I'm giving up my turn today.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

I was going to do that swap but I bought a Civic Hatch instead.


----------



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

Flame me up? There aren't too many people that have done, I wanna know who has done it that actually has knowledge on doing the swap rather then somebody that doesn't. B\c i ran into a slight problem Harris.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

LOL... suggest you specify the problem in your message, then... most people concerned would take one look at the title and ignore the thread... suggest you start a new thread titled: *"Doing JDM SR20DET swap, have a problem"*. Otherwise, you're not going to get many helpful responses.

Don't mind them... we're ALL flamers on the board when we see this question.


----------



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

yea, good point niky... thanks for the help.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Good Luck... just post if you need help for a specific problem... flamed or not, you're bound to get something you need. 

It's also easier to PM certain people who have done the swap, but as a word of caution, not many of those people are board junkies, and they may take forever to answer mail or Private Messages.

Good Luck! We expect pics when you're done!


----------

